# EWCM during AF???



## KristinaMarie (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced EWCM during AF. I got AF on CD 17, today is CD 3 with a light AF as well as EWCM showing today. My chart for last month shows no O. The last 6 months my cycle has been about 14-16 days long, with my last cycle being 24 in October. Any help would be nice, if not I will continue to scratch my head. Here is a link to my chart if anyone wants to look
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/16ed0d
TIA


----------



## Kharen (May 27, 2004)

Not sure if I can help too much, but here are two thoughts:

--Sometimes women experience what looks to be EWCF right before AF or in the first couple days of AF, but it's actually the corpus luteum breaking down (which is normal).

--A light AF with EWCF might actually be some relatively heavy midcycle spotting, but it doesn't appear as if you've ovulated. Actually, since your cycles have been 14-16 days, I was going to suggest that you're actually experiencing mid-cycle spotting, but it seems that (apart from your temps not showing a shift) your bleeding (at least last month) has been too heavy for that.

Are you BFing or can you think of any other reason your cycle might be off? It might be worth getting your hormone levels checked just to see what's going on.

Good luck to you!
K


----------

